# Austrian vignette



## len501 (Jun 11, 2007)

Does anyone know if i can buy an Austrian vignette before I go or do I get it at the border ?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Len;

As you approach the Austrian border, most garages will sell vignettes, or you can buy at the border.

You're not over 3500kg GVW are you? If so, you would need a Go Box, not a vignette.

Pete


----------



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

hi len we got ours from the petrol station in austria,no probs


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Provided your motorhome is under 3.5 tonnes the following charges apply: €7.90 for 10 days, €22.90 for 2 months, and €76.90 for one year. Vignettes can be purchased from the first fuel station you come to after crossing the border and at some border crossings. If you van is over 3.5t you will require a 'Go Box' and you will be required to pay per mile.

Info on Vigenttes and the ability to purchase online €1.90 delivery charge is available here:
http://www.tolltickets.com/country/austria/vignette.aspx?lang=en-GB&mnu=c

Info on the Go Box here:
http://www.fdeservicepartner.com/Default.aspx?ID=29


----------



## muddibootz (Feb 1, 2007)

No problem getting the vignettes before the border at petrol stations. All well signposted.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If approaching on the autobahn, you will see this sign, you can't really miss it :wink: 

Pete


----------



## demoboy (Mar 12, 2011)

As PJ said, If over 3.5 ton gvw you will need a "go box" and the cost of Austrian road tax to cross from Germany to Hungary is about 70 euros EACH WAY,


----------

